# Burton cartel's vs. Rome 390's



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Nickshake

If you're looking for a binding that can do everything, the 390 Boss is a solid choice. Tons of adjustments if you like to tinker with your settings and get everything dialed - toe and heel ramps, highback rotation, strap lengths and placement, and heel hoop sizing. Plus the addition of the Yes I Cant system to cant your stance, which provides extra control over the nose and tail, and a more comfortable, anatomically correct angle for your knees especially at wide stances.

Any other questions just let us know, hope that helps.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've owned both and either one will do all of that. Honestly, you can't go wrong either way.


----------

